# This is Dakota



## Luke Doggy Dog 63 (May 3, 2019)

My wife loves him and he is not what I expected as far as drive and puppy energy he is very well mannered he loves my wife so much I'm all ready a little jealous she has a pace maker and Dakota looked at her chest did a few head tilts then licked the scare and just played in her lap and he stays with her I couldn't be more happy notice the floppy ear what do you think he is only 4 month old


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

He’s beautiful. Is he a bi-color?


----------



## Luke Doggy Dog 63 (May 3, 2019)

Yes he is a black and tan DDR it's hard to get pics cause he is my shadow right now he won't go more than a few feet away


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Congratulations! He's a beauty! 

FYI- Sections of the Spokane river are being treated this time of year for invasive aquatic plants. To my knowledge it's sections of Riverside state park and down stream to long lake. The contractor posts flyers prior to treatment at River access points, just FYI. Wa dept of ecology would have more info on this if you have questions. I've called them in the past and they're pretty good about returning calls.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

He’s gorgeous. I love his face, so expressive. He may come into his drive as he matures.


----------



## JonRob (Nov 5, 2017)

He is wonderful! Hopefully he will not become another high-drive clone (those dogs are a dime a dozen and great for people who want that), but will remain a sweet sensitive dog. If your wife needs a service dog, he might work out for that. A puppy who behaves like Dakota is rare and very special. You are very lucky to have him, and you made a great choice.

Who is his breeder?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

What a handsome pup! High drive dogs ARE great dogs and have excellent off switches and many double as sweet, sensitive dogs. And talk about well mannered? Unless I have my dogs in traffic, I don't even leash them until they are over a year old. Workingline dogs bring a lot of good things genetically to the table, it is up the the owner to enhance or suppress the traits to suit their lifestyles. It sounds like you are doing a lot of things right. Don't let those unfamiliar with or incapable of handling a workingline intimidate you into thinking a good workingline dog is less than desirable.


----------



## Luke Doggy Dog 63 (May 3, 2019)

Thanks every body about his drive he had his last vet visit the day I picked him up last buster and rabies shot I totaly forgot about that. That might be why he's a little slugish. As for breeder he doesn't have a web site but his dogs are amazing if you live around the panhandle of Idaho and are looking for a high quality German Shepherd I can give you his contact info


----------



## JonRob (Nov 5, 2017)

Luke Doggy Dog 63 said:


> As for breeder he doesn't have a web site but his dogs are amazing if you live around the panhandle of Idaho and are looking for a high quality German Shepherd I can give you his contact info


Would you be kind enough to send me a private message with this info?

As for "drive," you can read lots of posts here from frantic folks with a "high drive" puppy who is mauling everyone in the household bloody, only to be told that this kind of landsharking is totally normal for working lines and if they didn't want to deal with that they should not have gotten a working lines puppy. You and your wife would not have been happy if Dakota had started mauling you and her bloody. You are very lucky to have such a superpuppy. Some folks here will try to make you unhappy or disappointed in him because he is not "high drive." I hope you don't fall for that. Dakota is truly special, and I hope you and your wife never lose sight of how special he is.



Luke Doggy Dog 63 said:


> Thanks every body about his drive he had his last vet visit the day I picked him up last buster and rabies shot I totaly forgot about that. That might be why he's a little slugish


Alas, see how someone has already made apologetic about Dakota? His response to your wife was awesome. He didn't act that way because he's "sluggish." I can find a landshark puppy in about 10 minutes. Finding a pup like Dakota would take months.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

He's adorable.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I don't think one should confuse a high drive dog with a bitey puppy whose owners do little to nothing to correct the problem. Sometimes they even inadvertently encourage it. High drive does NOT equal a bitey, out of control puppy. Most of my dogs were high drive and I seldom had to hand out a correction for landsharking and when I did, usually once was enough, never more than twice. Don't blame the puppy for owner incompetence. I just brought home a WL Belgian Malinois pup two days ago and she has yet to put her mouth on me or even the cat. They way I hear it, Mals are supposed to be high drive workingline GSDs turned up to 11. I'm waiting. 

I once had a low drive GSD. I never had to train her not to do anything because she simply never did anything. By the time she was a year old, everybody thought she was a very old dog. I found her a more appropriate home with an elderly, recently widowed woman. It was a perfect match.

Don't feel disappointed by your pup's lack of drive. Sometimes they don't turn on until a bit older.


----------



## JonRob (Nov 5, 2017)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I found her a more appropriate home with an elderly, recently widowed woman. It was a perfect match.


Exactly. As I tell my dog training clients, the right match is everything. A high drive GSD is not what Dakota's family was looking for. Dakota's sensitivity to the wife's medical issues is a rare and wonderful characteristic. Would he make a good police or military dog? Probably not, and that's not what his family needs. There are plenty of awesome GSDs that do make good police and military dogs. As I've said before, the reason the GSD is such a magnificent breed is because it contains lines that do so many different things so well--guide dog, other service dog, therapy dog, herding dog, police dog, military dog, personal protection dog, drug detection dog, search and rescue dog. No one should be pressured into becoming apologetic about their splendid GSD just because their dog doesn't have the traits someone else wants. Dakota's owner has gone from "I couldn't be more happy" to apologetically describing his wonderful GSD pup as "sluggish." Nice work, folks.


----------



## Luke Doggy Dog 63 (May 3, 2019)

Well Dakota couldn't be a more perfect fit for my wife and I and yes I know that will change as he gets older but he is so easy to train in just the 22 hours I have had him he is the best thing that has happened for us in a lonnnnnng time


----------



## JonRob (Nov 5, 2017)

Luke Doggy Dog 63 said:


> Well Dakota couldn't be a more perfect fit for my wife and I and yes I know that will change as he gets older but he is so easy to train in just the 22 hours I have had him he is the best thing that has happened for us in a lonnnnnng time


Bravo! Good for you! Please don't ever let anyone convince you otherwise. And please post lots of pics if you have time--Dakota is drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Luke, I beyond happy you found such a good pup that fits you and your wife so well. I was probably the biggest naysayer on you getting a pup, and I don’t mind eating crow right now. So my apologies for being so outspoken on something that was really none of my business.

As for high energy dogs, they do not equate with low threshold, bitey dogs temperament wise. My Husky/GSD has unending energy, but he’s very workable, we just both get miserable in the summer because there is no real way to get him both mentally AND physically stimulated enough in the heat. He is not bitey AT ALL. He’s not a slathering freak of nerves. He’s a solid dog. If I had to leave a strange family in my house with any dog of my choosing, it would be Crios. Yep, he’s hyper, but he doesn’t bite, nip, bully, or intimidate anyone. 

As far as drive goes, he’s also high drive. Still not a bundle of nerves at all. Give him something to pull, and you’d see a kid in a candy store with free reign on daddy’s credit card. He’s happy, pure unadulterated happiness is what you get when you allow him to work his drive instead of trying to pound it out of him. 

Yes, he will get destructive if not properly exercised/worked. But it’s not the end of the world. We’ve gotten into a good grove now with my chair, and I taught him to sit in my lap and control the stick. He already has his left/right/wait/stop commands in place from previous training on the urban sled. His face is just pure joy driving me around. 

So Luke, whether he ends up with high energy or high drive, or any combination really, there is a way to get them to engage in their drive in a proper way, and work out their energy. 

Btw, he’s not a working line. He’s a BYB experiment. So working lines aren’t the only lines that produce high drive, high energy dogs.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I wasn’t criticizing his dog in any way, but he should be prepared if more drive kicks in later. It happens. I got a medium-medium puppy. He was supposed to be medium energy, medium drive, very happy and playful. He is very mellow as an adult, happy, playful and has medium energy. But around 1 year, he went from having medium drive to high drive. It just happened, like a switch went on. He is still mellow. When something needs his attention he can go from 0 to 100 in seconds and then we are working with drive. When he is done with business, he has an Off Switch. He is far from sluggish or boring. He keeps me busy. I also like his mellow side because it gives me a break.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Luke Doggy Dog 63 said:


> My wife loves him and *he is not what I expected as far as drive and puppy energy *he is very well mannered he loves my wife so much I'm all ready a little jealous she has a pace maker and Dakota looked at her chest did a few head tilts then licked the scare and just played in her lap and he stays with her I couldn't be more happy notice the floppy ear what do you think he is only 4 month old





JonRob said:


> Exactly. As I tell my dog training clients, the right match is everything. A high drive GSD is not what Dakota's family was looking for. Dakota's sensitivity to the wife's medical issues is a rare and wonderful characteristic. Would he make a good police or military dog? Probably not, and that's not what his family needs. There are plenty of awesome GSDs that do make good police and military dogs. As I've said before, the reason the GSD is such a magnificent breed is because it contains lines that do so many different things so well--guide dog, other service dog, therapy dog, herding dog, police dog, military dog, personal protection dog, drug detection dog, search and rescue dog.* No one should be pressured into becoming apologetic about their splendid GSD just because their dog doesn't have the traits someone else wants. *Dakota's owner has gone from "I couldn't be more happy" to apologetically describing his wonderful GSD pup as "sluggish." Nice work, folks.


The OP stated in their opening quote that the puppy did not meet his expectations for drive or energy although he is happy about the rapport the puppy has with his wife. He has made other posts and threads stating what he wanted such as not wanting a couch potato or even considering a Malinois. Nobody should be pressured into silence because a puppy does not meet expectations but has the traits someone else thinks would be a perfect match for them.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> *I wasn’t criticizing his dog in any way,* but he should be prepared if more drive kicks in later. It happens. I got a medium-medium puppy. He was supposed to be medium energy, medium drive, very happy and playful. He is very mellow as an adult, happy, playful and has medium energy. But around 1 year, he went from having medium drive to high drive. It just happened, like a switch went on. He is still mellow. When something needs his attention he can go from 0 to 100 in seconds and then we are working with drive. When he is done with business, he has an Off Switch. He is far from sluggish or boring. He keeps me busy. I also like his mellow side because it gives me a break.


Who said you were criticizing? You gave an honest response based on your experience.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> LuvShepherds said:
> 
> 
> > *I wasn’t criticizing his dog in any way,* but he should be prepared if more drive kicks in later. It happens. I got a medium-medium puppy. He was supposed to be medium energy, medium drive, very happy and playful. He is very mellow as an adult, happy, playful and has medium energy. But around 1 year, he went from having medium drive to high drive. It just happened, like a switch went on. He is still mellow. When something needs his attention he can go from 0 to 100 in seconds and then we are working with drive. When he is done with business, he has an Off Switch. He is far from sluggish or boring. He keeps me busy. I also like his mellow side because it gives me a break.
> ...


JonRob said so. ?


----------



## JonRob (Nov 5, 2017)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> The OP stated in their opening quote that the puppy did not meet his expectations for drive or energy although he is happy about the rapport the puppy has with his wife. He has made other posts and threads stating what he wanted such as not wanting a couch potato or even considering a Malinois. Nobody should be pressured into silence because a puppy does not meet expectations but has the traits someone else thinks would be a perfect match for them.


That is not at all what Luke stated. Luke was quite clear--he said that Dakota was different from what he expected and that he "couldn't be happier." This is the opposite of a statement that Dakota did not meet his expectations. If you still have doubts about what Luke meant, here's what Luke has to say:



Luke Doggy Dog 63 said:


> Well Dakota couldn't be a more perfect fit for my wife and I and yes I know that will change as he gets older but he is so easy to train in just the 22 hours I have had him he is the best thing that has happened for us in a lonnnnnng time


----------



## Luke Doggy Dog 63 (May 3, 2019)

LMAO Dakota and I just got back from swimming in the river JFYI never go out over your head with a clingy dog 

Man drowned by 4 month old puppy news at 11 lol he's a good swimmer


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Who said you were criticizing? You gave an honest response based on your experience.


Well, I think JonRob did unless I misunderstood his post. It wasn’t clear, so I decided to make my position clear just in case. I actually wanted a little less drive but I have learned so much because of it, met all of you and I’m having a wonderful time, most of the time, all because of WL drive.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I just brought home a WL Belgian Malinois pup two days ago and she has yet to put her mouth on me or even the cat. They way I hear it, Mals are supposed to be high drive workingline GSDs turned up to 11. I'm waiting.


IMO, thedifference between mals and GSDs is mals are a little softer when they are young, and mals have quicker reflexes and move faster. I don't think they are more prone to being land sharks. 

The challenge for most trainers new to mals is keeping up with the dog.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Luke Doggy Dog 63 said:


> My wife loves him and *he is not what I expected as far as drive and puppy energy *he is very well mannered he loves my wife so much I'm all ready a little jealous she has a pace maker and Dakota looked at her chest did a few head tilts then licked the scare and just played in her lap and he stays with her I couldn't be more happy notice the floppy ear what do you think he is only 4 month old





JonRob said:


> That is not at all what Luke stated. Luke was quite clear--he said that Dakota was different from what he expected and that he "couldn't be happier." This is the opposite of a statement that Dakota did not meet his expectations. If you still have doubts about what Luke meant, here's what Luke has to say:


:thinking: Let me repost the exact same quote where OP stated that the pup does not meet his expectations that I quoted and you responded to. Nowhere did he say "different". I am not sure why you are contriving words that were never said. It never happened. Please don't direct any posts to me regarding things that simply weren't posted.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

David Winners said:


> IMO, thedifference between mals and GSDs is mals are a little softer when they are young, and mals have quicker reflexes and move faster. I don't think they are more prone to being land sharks.
> 
> The challenge for most trainers new to mals is keeping up with the dog.


Off topic, but Mal pedigrees are nothing like that of GSDs. Where can I look for pedigree clarifications?


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

As for the floppy ear, completely normal! You’ll see them go up and down during teething and some growth spurts.


----------



## JonRob (Nov 5, 2017)

LuvShepherds said:


> I wasn’t criticizing his dog in any way, but he should be prepared if more drive kicks in later. It happens. I got a medium-medium puppy. He was supposed to be medium energy, medium drive, very happy and playful. He is very mellow as an adult, happy, playful and has medium energy. But around 1 year, he went from having medium drive to high drive. It just happened, like a switch went on. He is still mellow. When something needs his attention he can go from 0 to 100 in seconds and then we are working with drive. When he is done with business, he has an Off Switch. He is far from sluggish or boring. He keeps me busy. I also like his mellow side because it gives me a break.


Thanks for the clarification, which is helpful advice. Taken with a later post:



MineAreWorkingline said:


> Don't feel disappointed by your pup's lack of drive. Sometimes they don't turn on until a bit older.


your original post could be read as "reassuring" a supposedly disappointed Luke that Dakota might become high drive down the road. But, as Luke has made clear, he is rightfully delighted with Dakota, who has clearly exceeded his expectations. Before he got Dakota, Luke may not have realized that it was possible to get such an outstanding puppy. And a superpuppy like Dakota is indeed rare.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

I really don’t find it rare at all. Maybe it’s because I’m used to working with older problematic dogs, but Seiran is a great pup, better than I could have asked for. I thought it was a once in a lifetime for me. Then we got Floki. Again, amazing pup, and nothing like I would imagine a Mal being. I was waiting for this ramped up dog that would be a GSD on steroids or something. Not in the least. He had lower energy when we first got him, because he was sick. After all the vet care and solid meals and a family and pack to play with, he opened up more and his energy went up, but he’s still nothing compared to Crios. He responds to commands right away, he is focused when I ask it of him, but he’s just as happy laying on someone’s lap napping as he is being out and about. Still haven’t found a job for him yet, with my recovery and endless dr appts, I haven’t had the time to put him through the paces to see which job clicks for him, but he’s still an amazing pup. 

I sometimes think that some breeds are talked about in terms to keep people from wanting to own them. GSD’s have been the easiest breed by far than any other breed I’ve owned or worked. I’m finding the same with my Mal. Super easy to work with and train. But people talk about both breeds like they are difficult to work with. It hasn’t been the case for me at all. I know, Floki could easily be a poorly bred Mal and that’s why he isn’t off the walls crazy, but I’ve been around other Mal’s before and most were similar to Floki. Same with Seiran. So maybe, just maybe, people make the breeds out to be more difficult than they actually are to prevent first time owners getting either breed, but I just can’t believe that finding a biddable, easily trained pup is that rare to find. Even Crios, who I jokingly call my crack dog, isn’t hard, he’s just high maintenance.


----------



## JonRob (Nov 5, 2017)

Jchrest said:


> I really don’t find it rare at all.
> 
> I just can’t believe that finding a biddable, easily trained pup is that rare to find.


You should see the high priced GSD pups my dog training clients frantically call me about. Lordy, lordy, lordy. Please post a list of GSD breeders who routinely produce biddable, easily trained pups.

Also, Dakota's immediately tuning in to the wife's medical issues is very rare.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Maybe the problem is the clients, and not the dogs. People spending upwards of 1500-2000 for a puppy are generally going to have higher expectations from the dog at the word go. Price of the dog guarantees nothing other than the pup needing to eat, sleep, and poop, in it’s most simple forms. 

If I spent 2k on a pup, and didn’t train it well, and it started misbehaving and causing issues, I’d probably call out an SOS to a trainer too (if I were a typical pet owner). I have never met a puppy that was inherently bad. Are some more difficult to train? Sure. Same with kids, some are easy and some make you rethink the whole parenting deal. Do puppies display poor behaviors, and then continue to repeat them when they aren’t handled correctly the first time? Sure, just read my thread about water dishes. Are some more mouthy. Yep. But it doesn’t mean that breeders are spitting out litters of pups that will rip your face off at 8 weeks. I have had plenty of people come to me when their pups are 8-12 months old with the “he’s turned into a demon dog.” But when you sit them down, go through their typical day, what comes out isn’t a demon, it’s a lack of follow through from the owner. They want the loyalty and perfect behaviors that only come with continuous training, and mental and physical stimulation. 

It’s always easier to blame the dog, or the breeder, when in most cases, it’s the handler. Dogs that have been repeat biters have never given me an issue. Dogs that redirect to the handler have never given me a problem. Dogs that are skittish and nervous are fine with me. The common denominator in these situations is improper handling of the dog. 

People that seek out high drive, high energy dogs are generally the ones that will train and compete in sports of some sort. If a typical pet owner goes against all good sense and purchase a high drive, high energy dog and expect it to be a couch potato and binge watch GOT for 3 days, it’s not going to work, ever. And let’s be honest, plenty of people tell the breeder what their dream dog/dream life with their dog would be, not what the actual typical day is going to be. Yeah, I’ll do this sport and that and title him in this and that, and we will go hiking every weekend, and devote hours a day exercising and training. When in real life, they get off work and want to relax, and their dogs are ready and eager to go. Then along comes the weekend, and good intentions go out the window when your friends call you up for lunch, or a road trip, or anything more fun that hiking with your dog and going through repetitive training commands. Then they get angry when they come home and their expensive dog had crapped in the living room, tore up the couch cushion, and pawed at the door so much it will need to be replaced. Who’s to blame in that situation? The breeder for not reading your lies you slathered on? The dog for not magically training itself and mentally stimulating themselves with things that won’t make you angry? Nope, the owner is to blame. 

You reap what you sow.


----------



## JonRob (Nov 5, 2017)

Jchrest said:


> Maybe the problem is the clients, and not the dogs. People spending upwards of 1500-2000 for a puppy are generally going to have higher expectations from the dog at the word go. Price of the dog guarantees nothing other than the pup needing to eat, sleep, and poop, in it’s most simple forms.


Alas, no. There are folks who screw up like this, but most of my clients are sincere folks who are mostly doing the right things. And wound up with a hyper, no-off-switch, unbiddable pup that is a royal PITA. These aren't "bad" pups, just pups that don't do well as pets, even in an active family.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

JonRob said:


> Thanks for the clarification, which is helpful advice. Taken with a later post:
> 
> 
> your original post could be read as "reassuring" a supposedly disappointed Luke that Dakota might become high drive down the road. But, as Luke has made clear, he is rightfully delighted with Dakota, who has clearly exceeded his expectations. Before he got Dakota, Luke may not have realized that it was possible to get such an outstanding puppy. And a superpuppy like Dakota is indeed rare.


That was not my first post, that was among my last posts. Luke needed reassuring as he clearly has stated in multiple threads that he wanted a high drive hiking and fishing companion and that this puppy does not meet his expectations. Alternatively, he clearly states that he is very happy with the bond the puppy has formed with his wife and their relationship. Nowhere does he say he is delighted with this puppy or that this puppy is outstanding or a super puppy, those are your words. Stop putting words in other people's mouths and then posting them to me so you can bicker and argue about something that does not exist.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

It seems to me that the only person posting negative stuff on this thread is you, JonRob. You’re constantly putting down working line dogs, high drive dogs, and anyone who wants a dog for more than a lazy pet. Nobody said anything bad about his new pup. All anyone said was that he may come into his drive as he gets older, and the first person that brought drive up was Luke! I don’t get why you even post on this forum. In my opinion, your rude, passive aggressive remarks at every turn are condescending and don’t belong.

Also, my guess is that most of your clients get dogs from crappy backyard breeders or breeders who don’t care about their pups. Of course those people come to you in a panic about their out of control puppy! Their breeder is no help, and often times throwing two dogs together randomly just because they’re purebred causes temperament issues, including high strung, neurotic, no off-switch dogs. Member after member has posted about how their WL, high drive dogs are easy to work with and have great off-switches. Member after member has posted that their sport dogs live in the home with them, hang out with other dogs and children, and are some of the best dogs ever. You choose to ignore all this and go on and on about how awful this breed seems to be because they aren’t meant to be couch potatoes that laze around 24/7 in a busy household with children. For someone that claims to love the breed so much, you seem to actually dislike the TRUE breed and want watered down, pet dogs. That’s fine, but don’t constantly put down people that want the real thing.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Reminder: no line bashing, no personal attacks.
Come on guys, you know the drill...
Dakota is adorable! he deserves more gushing over him


----------



## JonRob (Nov 5, 2017)

Pytheis said:


> For someone that claims to love the breed so much, you seem to actually dislike the TRUE breed and want watered down, pet dogs. That’s fine, but don’t constantly put down people that want the real thing.


Sure, that's why I called the Vietnam war dogs heroic and magnificent:

https://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/military-dogs/757565-war-dogs.html

Funny, you don't seem to have any interest in watching the video about what happened to these dogs. Maybe you don't consider them the real thing?


----------



## JonRob (Nov 5, 2017)

Fodder said:


> Dakota is adorable! he deserves more gushing over him


He sure is and does! How wonderful that Luke truly appreciates Dakota's fabulous temperament. It makes my day when people show that kind of high intelligence and good judgment.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

That is what I always say about people who appreciate a German Shepherd for what it has been bred for, to have strong drives so that it may perform in venues from sheep herding to military work and be a good family dog for the right home, not every home.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> That is what I always say about people who appreciate a German Shepherd for what it has been bred for, to have strong drives so that it may perform in venues from sheep herding to military work and be a good family dog for the right home, not every home.


Exactly. We tend to forget that this is a working breed. I have a funny dog school story. I took my dog to a traditional old school obedience class. Well, I signed him up. We eventually dropped out and switched to a good private trainer which is another story. First class was information only. No dogs. Except the head trainer who had a GSD puppy, American line, same age as mine. His dog was really quiet and friendly but he kept telling us how difficult this puppy was, how active, how disruptive, how difficult, how challenging. He had no idea what difficult was. All I noticed was a quiet, kind of mellow puppy. He asked how many had Toy breeds (hands raised). Retriever or hunting breeds ( hands raised). Herding breed (I raised my hand). Eventually he got to Working breeds. ( Two of us raised our hands). What breed is the dog? (Other person: Newfoundland) (Me: German Shepherd). Wrong, your dog is NOT a working dog. I said he is a working line German Shepherd which is both a herding breed and a working breed. No I was wrong. So, we start class the next week. It’s a huge class, maybe 40 dogs. He goes around to do a collar check and asked if he can check my dog’s collar. I said Yes, but it’s not necessary. I checked it myself. Then he starts chatting. So, what kind of German Shepherd is that? He is a Working Line. No, he’s not he is a herding breed. Me: your dog is an American line, mine is a working line. Finally I said He is from Czech border patrol lines. Him: people don’t have those dogs as pets. Your dog is a working breed. (Me: screaming silently). Now you understand why I had to quit the class. That and other reasons...


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

In a far far away land, one that had rarely been accessed in recent years, was an island full of dog lovers from varying backgrounds, varying skill levels, and varying needs. In this far away land, peace echoed from every corner of the island. 

During a horrible storm, a boat of floundered near the island. The island people noticed this, and agreed that they should help whoever was aboard. This particular ship was full of pet owners. The island folk welcomed the newcomers with open arms. They would help in any way necessary to get the ships occupants back to their own land. 

A week had past, and the peace that echoed from corner to corner of the island was no more. The new comers started in on the island inhabitants for the way they worked or handled their dogs, insisting that each person was wrong in what lines they choose, or what jobs they had them doing, or whether they should be worked at all. They started pushing their beliefs onto their rescuers. Now all that could be heard from corner to corner of the island was the wails, yelling, stomping around, and nonstop useless debates over which line was best, which training method was best, and whether a dog was a companion, a herder, a guarder, or a protector, each newcomer insisted the dogs could only be one thing.

The discord became so bad, that the islanders began to fight amongst themselves. My way is the right way and everyone else is wrong became the mantra. What once was a peaceful island, with everyone doing things the way the felt was best for their dogs became an island of discontent. 

Can we PLEASE stop arguing the same theme over and over again on every thread? Can we just all agree to disagree and not revive the dead horse on seemingly harmless threads? We don’t need to be the island after the crash. We CAN be the island before the crash.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

JonRob said:


> Funny, you don't seem to have any interest in watching the video about what happened to these dogs. Maybe you don't consider them the real thing?


Would you please stop picking on people here when they don’t fall into line to agree with everything you believe? Criticism doesn’t get positive results. I don’t want to read nasty comments here with no basis in fact. This is usually a very supportive and helpful forum, which I like and appreciate.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

JonRob said:


> Funny, you don't seem to have any interest in watching the video about what happened to these dogs. Maybe you don't consider them the real thing?


LOL! How do you have literally ANY idea if I watched the video or not? I don’t comment on things overly often, but I read pretty much every post and thread posted throughout the day. Stop putting words in people’s mouths or saying people are doing things they aren’t doing. And between the two of us, I’m the one that believes in breeding to the standard and not dumbing down the breed. If a shepherd isn’t a good fit for your home, don’t change the breed. Get a breed that will be a good fit.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Jchrest said:


> Can we PLEASE stop arguing the same theme over and over again on every thread? Can we just all agree to disagree and not revive the dead horse on seemingly harmless threads? We don’t need to be the island after the crash. We CAN be the island before the crash.


Maybe if members utilized the block feature on this forum more, we would have less disagreements. Pretty sad that we have to block people instead of just holding our tongues (fingers?). Oh well. That’s why I don’t post often, considering how much time I actually spend on the forum.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

It is times like these that I wish there was an applause button.


----------



## JonRob (Nov 5, 2017)

Luke, in case you're wondering, none of this stuff has anything to do with you or Dakota. Some folks here have taken to stalking my posts and disagreeing with anything I say. Which is pretty boring, so please--just enjoy your fabulous puppy!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Let's get back on track. Let's talk about the wonderful thing Dakota is doing. I'd like to enjoy our dogs" accomplishments.

I love how this young pup is so interested in your wife and her heart.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

I’m obsessed with her coat. And alerting to a medical issue is amazing, and so helpful! GSD’s are truly an amazing breed, and I wouldn’t be surprised if she started alerting to any issues if she is already tuned in to your wife like that! And feel free to posted way more pictures. That’s one thing we CAN agree on!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Jchrest said:


> I’m obsessed with her coat. And alerting to a medical issue is amazing, and so helpful! GSD’s are truly an amazing breed, and I wouldn’t be surprised if she started alerting to any issues if she is already tuned in to your wife like that! And feel free to posted way more pictures. That’s one thing we CAN agree on!


The very best service dogs are those that pick things up on their own. I think they are lucky to have Dakota and he's lucky to have them!

I have to stop looking at pictures of cute puppies. I got the fever.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

David Winners said:


> The very best service dogs are those that pick things up on their own. I think they are lucky to have Dakota and he's lucky to have them!
> 
> I have to stop looking at pictures of cute puppies. I got the fever.


It’s dangerous. Ask a few people here with new puppies. I was looking for the next breeder and had to stop or I will end up with more dogs than I can fit into the space I have for them at night.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> It’s dangerous. Ask a few people here with new puppies. I was looking for the next breeder and had to stop or I will end up with more dogs than I can fit into the space I have for them at night.


You're going to need a bigger bed.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

He is a gorgeous boy! I love how dark he is. My puppy picked up on me being sick one day a couple weeks ago, and he was a dream. Very calm and attentive to me even when it was supposed to be his playtime. Some dogs just have the instinct! I’m glad you got such a great boy.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> You're going to need a bigger bed.


Ha. Mine are crated at night. I will run out of floor space. Where do you put yours at night?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> Ha. Mine are crated at night. I will run out of floor space. Where do you put yours at night?


They are strategically located throughout the house.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> They are strategically located throughout the house.


You can pair them up. I don’t have enough dogs to do that.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

I developed a large open wound on my foot. I’m supposed to give it equal air out and bandage time, but the dogs are drawn to it like a fly is drawn to...well, you know. They all wanted to lick it like they do with themselves if they get a wound. No thanks, I don’t think dog saliva would work as well for me. Now I have to let it air at night, and have still woken up to Lyka licking it. Sigh. Good intentions, bad idea. 

DH has a bad back from his Pepsi triplets he carries around, and Crios is so helpful to him when he’s thrown his back out. He just jumps right on top of his stomach to make sure he’s still alive ?


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Luke Doggy Dog 63 said:


> LMAO Dakota and I just got back from swimming in the river JFYI never go out over your head with a clingy dog
> Man drowned by 4 month old puppy news at 11 lol he's a good swimmer


Ah yes, I've been there: Mom drowned by terrified toddler! 
It's surprisingly hard to swim with somebody clinging to your head and shoulders!!

Anyway if you let him play on his own around the edges of the water, and maybe let him go in to get his toy or ball and come back out, I think he will become a confident water-loving dog. 

My dog, with praise and encouragement, went from a dog who would stop short and just look at a low fallen tree, to one who will take a running leap over a big trunk. I was amazed at how his confidence grew with noises of approval from his human. 

Your dog looks sweet and like an "old soul". The way he is with your wife, is wonderful!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Congrats! They are very perceptive and incredibly intelligent. I love to see how their brains work. Your pup will soon enough become a strong swimmer.


----------



## Luke Doggy Dog 63 (May 3, 2019)

Just had a big picnic with lots of people, food and games, Dakota did great even though he had to be leashed it was perfect training, he did get a little excited when he would meet people but a few stern offs and that was it but what I am most proud of is his reaction to being mobbed by 5 little girls. They asked if they could pet him I said yes but be easy he is still a puppy and may jump on you so I grabed a short hold on his leash and told him sit and all five girls proceeded to hug,kiss and otherwise maul him all he did was lift his front paw for them to hold and he licked back I was shocked at his calmness then and throughout the day I truly have the greatest Geman Shepherd in the world just ask me lol


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Luke Doggy Dog 63 said:


> Just had a big picnic with lots of people, food and games, Dakota did great even though he had to be leashed it was perfect training, he did get a little excited when he would meet people but a few stern offs and that was it but what I am most proud of is his reaction to being mobbed by 5 little girls. They asked if they could pet him I said yes but be easy he is still a puppy and may jump on you so I grabed a short hold on his leash and told him sit and all five girls proceeded to hug,kiss and otherwise maul him all he did was lift his front paw for them to hold and he licked back I was shocked at his calmness then and throughout the day I truly have the greatest Geman Shepherd in the world just ask me lol


Isn't it just great when stuff like this happens?


----------



## JonRob (Nov 5, 2017)

Luke Doggy Dog 63 said:


> what I am most proud of is his reaction to being mobbed by 5 little girls. They asked if they could pet him I said yes but be easy he is still a puppy and may jump on you so I grabed a short hold on his leash and told him sit and all five girls proceeded to hug,kiss and otherwise maul him all he did was lift his front paw for them to hold and he licked back I was shocked at his calmness then and throughout the day I truly have the greatest Geman Shepherd in the world just ask me lol


Yes you do. And it looks like he has the kid gene--the genetics that makes him enjoy kids and refrain from hurting them even when they maul him. You are very, very lucky to have such a superdog.

Many years ago I was walking a recently adopted rescue dog (not a GSD but a breed not known for its tolerance of kids), and as we walked by a building the door popped open to reveal a bunch of about 30 four-year-old kids. They saw the dog, shrieked with delight, and came pouring out and swarmed and mauled the dog before anyone could stop them. I had no idea how the dog was with kids but I stayed calm and waited to see what would happen. The dog just stood still and sucked up all the attention with a a pleased look on her face. She had the kid gene.

That's the power of genetics. Socialization matters a lot, but you can't socialize for everything, and when the unexpected happens, the dog's genetic nature kicks in.

Please continue keep us updated on your wonderful superpuppy Dakota!


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

JonRob said:


> Jchrest said:
> 
> 
> > I really don’t find it rare at all.
> ...


In my experience the VAST majority of ppl are getting dogs from sub par to very bad breeders if they get one from a breeder.

And add to that that many ppl getting a breed like this shouldn't be.

I think those 2 things are a way bigger problem. The good dogs are out there, Joe Schmo just mostly isn't buying them, and the ppl who are are more serious dog ppl who are going to raise the dog right anyway


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Luke Doggy Dog 63 said:


> Just had a big picnic with lots of people, food and games, Dakota did great even though he had to be leashed it was perfect training, he did get a little excited when he would meet people but a few stern offs and that was it but what I am most proud of is his reaction to being mobbed by 5 little girls. They asked if they could pet him I said yes but be easy he is still a puppy and may jump on you so I grabed a short hold on his leash and told him sit and all five girls proceeded to hug,kiss and otherwise maul him all he did was lift his front paw for them to hold and he licked back I was shocked at his calmness then and throughout the day I truly have the greatest Geman Shepherd in the world just ask me lol


Any dog might become overwhelmed. Just a suggestion but I'd handle kid interactions ablittke differently in the future


----------

